# Is it safe to delete Sophos AV quarantine files?



## proto-man (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi,

Whenever I run Trendmicro Online Scan, it detects the files in Sophos' quarantine as being infections. I couldn't find any way to delete those quarantine files from within Sophos AV (V. 7.6.3), but I did find the location where these files are saved ( C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Sophos\Sophos Anti-Virus\INFECTED\)

I see a lot of files with .000 extensions. Is it safe to delete these files?


----------



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

did you uninstall sophos??? you should not delete the infected files unless they will be put into the quarantine by trend micro. if you delete them, they will be released into your system as a virus again. i suggest you dont do that and dont use online scanners. sosphos isnt good. try avast home and comodo internet security and malwarebytes anti malware. they are free and better than sophos


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

usually you can put them in quarantine and make sure that everything on your system runs alright (so that to be sure it wasn't a false positive) then after they've been in quarantine for awhile and you don't notice any of your programs malfunction then you can delete them.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Items in quarantine are in effect neutralized but Sophos should have a quarantine manager and you can delete them using that feature. Sophos is a good product and it's definitely recommended to do on-line scans from time to time in addition to running your resident anti-virus program.

Here's a link to the pdf format manual regarding the Sophos product you have and you will see that section 14 deals with managing items in quarantine.

http://www.sophos.com/sophos/docs/eng/manuals/savxp_76_heng.pdf


----------

